# Blood byproducts in hot dog wieners?



## Pernilla Erma (Nov 11, 2009)

We are having a family discussion. Do some hot dog wieners contain by products, which may include blood to some small degree? Anyone in the business or manufacturers reading this?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Pernilla Erma said:


> We are having a family discussion. Do some hot dog wieners contain by products, which may include blood to some small degree? Anyone in the business or manufacturers reading this?


As far as I know, yes, hot dogs contain by-products and all meat contains blood.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

MODS, the first post is just a SPAM post in entirety which was used to draw attention to the sig. Typical behavior of spammers.

The identical post was made on Yahoo Answers 2 years ago
Blood byproducts in hot dog wieners? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

